# Cuyahoga



## mbarrett1379 (Feb 23, 2012)

Anyone catching fish in hoga


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Lempnerb (Apr 8, 2011)

Ya but the numbers aren't too high 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## mbarrett1379 (Feb 23, 2012)

If you don't mind me asking where at? I live so close and would rather go there then rocky or chagrin during weekdays


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Lempnerb (Apr 8, 2011)

The brecksville dam, I fish under the route 82 bridge 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## mbarrett1379 (Feb 23, 2012)

And you caught some already


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## jbmynes (Aug 6, 2012)

I was there Saturday morning I didn't catch any but watched 2 guys pull 2 out about 200 yards down from the damn and a guy pulled 1 right at the damn.

Lem, were you the guy with the dog? 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Lempnerb (Apr 8, 2011)

No I was fishing on the beach with a friend 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## BobcatJB (Mar 30, 2005)

I saw a few fly fisherman swinging flies on Sunday, didn't pull anything in the few minutes I watched.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## monkfish (Apr 3, 2010)

The dam is the only place I've ever seen them pulled out. I've tried fly fishing up and down that river, but it's almost impossible to find the fish because it's all so deep and slow. They're scattered. The dam holds them.

Even in the Spring, it's not that easy to find them in the shallows. I wish they stocked it.


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

They are also at the harpersfield dam already......we had a good fall run....


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

There's no steelhead in the Cuyahoga


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

> There's no steelhead in the Cuyahoga


+1

uh-huh


----------



## jbmynes (Aug 6, 2012)

True. Those guys got the only 4 that made it up under the bridge. Don't waste your time, just go to the chagrin better chances and 20 pounders to be had all over that river. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Scooty Puff Jr. (Mar 26, 2008)

Forgive my stupidity, but is the Brecksville dam in Brecksville near the railroad station? And where is the Harpersfield Dam? Sorry for dumb questions but I'm from Youngstown, not all that familiar with the area.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Yeah, the dam is under rt 82 by the train station.
Usually referred to as "the big concrete thingy".
Harpersfield dam is the upper limit for steelies on the Grand at rt 534.

In all honesty, the 'Hoga is not your best bet for steel - not as many fish, and tons of room for them to spread out.


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

The Cuyahoga isn't about numbers. If you like solitude and occasionally hooking a fish its good. Most guys want numbers though. I know a guy who fishes it daily and he tops out around 50 fish for the season.


----------

